# Ginger, Teddy, Gabie and Cassie



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I will try to post a picture of the pack. The picture avatar is Ginger.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

That's a fine looking pack you have there!!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*Gorgeous Dogs!*

Pamela:

I'm a new poodle owner and am experimenting with different types of cuts/styles. I really like the curly look but read that it's hard to keep the matts away if they are not blow dried once the dogs have their adult coat. Do you have this problem? Max like's to swim so he gets wet anytime there is a chance so it wouldn't be easy to keep a fluffy coat anyway. 

Chris


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

HI chris - I try to keep them short in summer because they go in the pool. right now they are short - I just cut them with an andis 7FC - whatever that is lol - #10 is the closer cut. The only place they ever get matted is the ear hair. The minis get matted anywhere - their hair is different - not as curly. Teddy is the most curly and he is really easy to groom. Here is picture of the standard wet from the pool and their hair is longer. I use a rake then.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Pamela said:


> HI chris - I try to keep them short in summer because they go in the pool. right now they are short - I just cut them with an andis 7FC - whatever that is lol - #10 is the closer cut. The only place they ever get matted is the ear hair. The minis get matted anywhere - their hair is different - not as curly. Teddy is the most curly and he is really easy to groom. Here is picture of the standard wet from the pool and their hair is longer. I use a rake then.


Can they swim? Moose can't w/out his life vest 

We love the apricot one, or the red whichever it's considered


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Ginger(the red) will go in the pool after a ball and retrieve it but she won't come in with me. She will go in with my daughter lol - Teddy I have to bring him in over the side and then help him swim around and then I let him go and he swims to the steps. He does sink though so I have to watch him. His back legs will just go down. I make him swim around the outside of the pool and when I let him go to the steps he can swim then! ha ha he just wants to get out. I think they would love a lake! I ws throwing them all in the pool the other day and I do this to Ginger all the time - so I threw in the minis - it was really really hot - and the fat one Cassie went right under and started to sink - I grabbed her quick - poor Cassie. She can swim so I didn't expect it but I guess her weight made her go under - she's ok though. She's such a chub! WE tookt he minis to Cape Cod once and Cassie loved running on the bay beach at low tide. She ran like the wind through water splashing her - I don't know if she could do it now she got so fat - and we feed her and her littermate exactly the same and the other one isn't fat. oh well. I love the pix of Moose in the water!


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

I love your pack. Very cute!!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I am new to this forum - do you have all three sizes as pets? If so, I would love to pick your brain, as I am trying to decide which size would be best for my family!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ACtually we have two medium size standards and two minis. One of the minis is really small and is on the border of being a toy but she is a mini - they are litter mates and are built entirely different. Pick away!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

that is the smaller one - Gabie, 9 lbs exactly half the weight of the other - Cassie - 18 lbs Gabie is built like a standard only miniature - Cassie is chunky and chubby1 lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

here is Cassie


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

for some reason the pix of Cassie won't take.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Sometimes you need to make the picture "smaller" (in other words, make it take up less memory).


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

What a pack of poodles ya got there!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

They are too cute. Looks like you have a wonderful pack. I wisk I was lounging pool side like them. lol


----------



## Rosey-lover (Oct 4, 2008)

What a cute pack you have there


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I missed this one. What a gorgeous bunch they are


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thank you!


----------

